# HR34 - Existing / Current Customers ?



## jeremymc7 (Apr 27, 2009)

Want to get an HR34 to replace a stock of older HR's and manage the recordings from one DVR.

1. Does anyone have an update of when the HR34 will be available to existing / current customers. Last update was early 2012. Well this is technically early 2012 now so what's the thought?

2. Any idea of the existing / current customer price? Retail stores are pricing at $399. New customers are priced at $99.

3. Any thoughts regarding buying from retail for $399 versus waiting for DirecTv to make available directly to existing / current customers?

Thanks all.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We've been told February. I took the last option, was able to get it activated last night.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

jeremymc7 said:


> Want to get an HR34 to replace a stock of older HR's and manage the recordings from one DVR.
> 
> 1. Does anyone have an update of when the HR34 will be available to existing / current customers. Last update was early 2012. Well this is technically early 2012 now so what's the thought?
> 
> ...


No official word other than what has already been said. (Early 2012) 
As far as pricing, Remember all prices listed for all directv equipment is a "Leased" price. The $399 is a leased price for a HR34 and if you pay the same say through solid signal it is still the lease upgrade and not a purchase of the HDDVR. I would say keep calling Directv and see if there is any updates on availability of the HR34. They will be able to give you the best lease upgrade price than a retail store but a retail store may already have it in stock which you could pay the lease upgrade there and then work with directv on getting credits for the price you paid the retailer.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I bought one retail but not leased. Owned so I can expand the internal hard drive or do whatever else I want with the box. Trying out the DTV boxes and if I don't like it I will fall back on my old SD DirecTiVos. With owned boxes I can just sell them to someone who wants them owned.


----------



## chem (Jan 4, 2012)

edit


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Jerry_K said:


> I bought one retail but not leased. Owned so I can expand the internal hard drive or do whatever else I want with the box. Trying out the DTV boxes and if I don't like it I will fall back on my old SD DirecTiVos. With owned boxes I can just sell them to someone who wants them owned.


how did you get an owned receiver from a retailer?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> I bought one retail but not leased. Owned so I can expand the internal hard drive or do whatever else I want with the box. Trying out the DTV boxes and if I don't like it I will fall back on my old SD DirecTiVos. With owned boxes I can just sell them to someone who wants them owned.





Scott Kocourek said:


> how did you get an owned receiver from a retailer?


And...From who and how much?


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> We've been told February. I took the last option, was able to get it activated last night.


Did you get any credits from DirecTV?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jerry_K said:


> I bought one retail but not leased. Owned so I can expand the internal hard drive or do whatever else I want with the box. Trying out the DTV boxes and if I don't like it I will fall back on my old SD DirecTiVos. With owned boxes I can just sell them to someone who wants them owned.


I can feel a rude awakening coming.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> I can feel a rude awakening coming.


I kinda had the same feeling.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Apr 27, 2009)

I spent some time on the phone today with DirecTV and the answer I got was that for existing / current customers "maybe" March. That's starting to get outside of "early 2012" but i'm sure they're also giving themselves a buffer in case Feb slips.

I might just grab one from a retailer at that point.


----------



## shaddow22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been dealing with case management over the last week trying to get my HR34 (purchased from VE) installed. Originally they said it couldn't be done. I called back later to upgrade to a WWDVR & SWM and asked again and this CSR had no problem scheduling it. Everything eventually got installed correctly on Monday, though I had to do some educating of the tech to get the system setup correctly. The only issue was that DirecTV couldn't add RVU to my account for the Samsung TV. They told the tech that a ticket was made and it was "elevated up the chain". I talked to the CSR from my original case management ticket and he said that it couldn't be activated until *Feb 9*, when existing customers will be able to purchase HR34's and add RVU. So, that must be the date. As mentioned elsewhere, they'll still need to do a truck roll to "activate RVU" even though the only thing that needs to be done is activate it on their computer and pair the HR34/Samsung (which I can do right now). He also checked into rebates and wasn't sure if the $300 rebate would be available to existing customers.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

PM for dealer info and price if you want. They will set you up.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Apr 27, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered one from retail shop for full MSRP of $399. It's unlikely DirecTV will sell for less come Feb (or Mar) since my contract isn't up. Besides when it is up I'll want to swap out all of my HR2x and H2x units for the new RVU boxes whenever DirecTv ships them.

I've already got a SWIM set-up, as well and Whole Home Media and all the other bells and whistles. I should hopefully I should be able to just add the HR34 in the system and disable the extra tuners on the HR units as I'm adding the HR34 as a 4th receiver. Then hopefully DirecTV shouldn't give me any issues activating it as an existing customer.

Fingers Crossed.



shaddow22 said:


> I've been dealing with case management over the last week trying to get my HR34 (purchased from VE) installed. Originally they said it couldn't be done. I called back later to upgrade to a WWDVR & SWM and asked again and this CSR had no problem scheduling it. Everything eventually got installed correctly on Monday, though I had to do some educating of the tech to get the system setup correctly. The only issue was that DirecTV couldn't add RVU to my account for the Samsung TV. They told the tech that a ticket was made and it was "elevated up the chain". I talked to the CSR from my original case management ticket and he said that it couldn't be activated until *Feb 9*, when existing customers will be able to purchase HR34's and add RVU. So, that must be the date. As mentioned elsewhere, they'll still need to do a truck roll to "activate RVU" even though the only thing that needs to be done is activate it on their computer and pair the HR34/Samsung (which I can do right now). He also checked into rebates and wasn't sure if the $300 rebate would be available to existing customers.


----------



## shaddow22 (Sep 6, 2011)

jeremymc7 said:


> I went ahead and ordered one from retail shop for full MSRP of $399. It's unlikely DirecTV will sell for less come Feb (or Mar) since my contract isn't up. Besides when it is up I'll want to swap out all of my HR2x and H2x units for the new RVU boxes whenever DirecTv ships them.
> 
> I've already got a SWIM set-up, as well and Whole Home Media and all the other bells and whistles. I should hopefully I should be able to just add the HR34 in the system and disable the extra tuners on the HR units as I'm adding the HR34 as a 4th receiver. Then hopefully DirecTV shouldn't give me any issues activating it as an existing customer.
> 
> Fingers Crossed.


I believe quite a few people got them activated with a normal CSR (perhaps even online?). The case management CSR I talked with said DirecTV is aware that existing subs are doing that, but there wasn't much they could do to stop it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jerry_K said:


> PM for dealer info and price if you want. They will set you up.


You never answered any of the questions Jerry.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jeremymc7 said:


> I should hopefully I should be able to just add the HR34 in the system and disable the extra tuners on the HR units as I'm adding the HR34 as a 4th receiver.


What do you mean by "disable the extra tuners on the HR units"? 
From the 2 DVRs and receiver you're showing in your signature line plus the HR34, I count 10 tuners. Do you have a SWiM16 right now or do you plan on deactivating (and returning) at least one of your HR units?


----------



## jeremymc7 (Apr 27, 2009)

trh said:


> What do you mean by "disable the extra tuners on the HR units"?
> From the 2 DVRs and receiver you're showing in your signature line plus the HR34, I count 10 tuners. Do you have a SWiM16 right now or do you plan on deactivating (and returning) at least one of your HR units?


I've got 5 tuners running now over two HR and one H. The plan was to disable one tuner on each of the existing HR and then insert the HR34 giving 8 tuners.

The thought was that I had a SWiM 8 and would be fine. Now you have me wondering if I have a SWiM 5 installed or now.

Can I tell from the TV without getting on the second story roof. Set up states Dish Type 17-Slimline-S3 (SWM) and switch type 01-SWM.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

Feb 9 to existing I hear.

I have one and let me say this. The software is poor quality right now. I'd recommend just waiting until Feb instead of taking extraordinary measures to get one earlier. You'd kinda be setting yourself up for disappointment.

I was able to activate mine with no problems, although the normal people at D* couldn't do it, but they simply forwarded me to the right people who could, no issues.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> You never answered any of the questions Jerry.


Forgive me if I cannot find your questions. Just a statement not based on you having an owned and activated HR34.

No rude awakening here.

Just the same thing I have always done with decoder and recorder boxes. Own them.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jeremymc7 said:


> I've got 5 tuners running now over two HR and one H. The plan was to disable one tuner on each of the existing HR and then insert the HR34 giving 8 tuners.


So by disable, you meant you would go under setup and change your two HRs from dual to single tuners? Interesting idea. Does anyone know if this would work?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Jerry_K said:


> Forgive me if I cannot find your questions. Just a statement not based on you having an owned and activated HR34.





Scott Kocourek said:


> how did you get an owned receiver from a retailer?





sigma1914 said:


> And...From who and how much?


I believe these are the questions spartanstew is referencing.


----------



## Iceman5000 (Feb 16, 2007)

"trh" said:


> So by disable, you meant you would go under setup and change your two HRs from dual to single tuners? Interesting idea. Does anyone know if this would work?


Yes that will work.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jerry_K said:


> Forgive me if I cannot find your questions.


I never said they were MY questions. When you post in a forum, it's usually common courtesy to respond to questions that other members ask. Not just ignore them and keep posting.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

trh said:


> So by disable, you meant you would go under setup and change your two HRs from dual to single tuners? Interesting idea. Does anyone know if this would work?





Iceman5000 said:


> Yes that will work.


Again, interesting idea. I've never read here that could be a solution to going over eight tuners. When I went over eight, DirecTV installed a SWiM16 -- at no charge.

So to the OP ... Now that you have an HR34 on order, you might want to call in and see about upgrading. Seems a waste to have two DVRs with only one operational tuner.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

guys it seems quite simple...because of the deal that Jerry K got, he prefers to handle it via PM....not everything is public knowledge....nor should it be.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Apr 27, 2009)

trh said:


> So to the OP ... Now that you have an HR34 on order, you might want to call in and see about upgrading. Seems a waste to have two DVRs with only one operational tuner.


In my case I don't know that it's really worth it. The main reason for adding the HR34 is because DirecTV can't pool the current HR's together.

The HR34 will allow me to manage the recordings on one box instead of multiple while not having to worry about not being able to watch live TV because I have 2-4 recording's at the same time.

The existing HR2x and H2x models are just acting as streamers until DirecTV releases the RVU boxes which will replace all the HR2x and H2x models.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

jeremymc7 said:


> I went ahead and ordered one from retail shop for full MSRP of $399. It's unlikely DirecTV will sell for less come Feb (or Mar) since my contract isn't up. Besides when it is up I'll want to swap out all of my HR2x and H2x units for the new RVU boxes whenever DirecTv ships them.
> 
> I've already got a SWIM set-up, as well and Whole Home Media and all the other bells and whistles. I should hopefully I should be able to just add the HR34 in the system and disable the extra tuners on the HR units as I'm adding the HR34 as a 4th receiver. Then hopefully DirecTV shouldn't give me any issues activating it as an existing customer.
> 
> Fingers Crossed.


How do you "disable the extra tuners on the HR units"? I have a SWM8 and 4 tuners are enough on my HR34.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Apr 27, 2009)

johnnytex said:


> How do you "disable the extra tuners on the HR units"? I have a SWM8 and 4 tuners are enough on my HR34.


You go under setup and change your two HRs from dual to single tuners? At least on my HR2x. Should be same/similar on the HR34, but I don't have mine yet.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

jeremymc7 said:


> You go under setup and change your two HRs from dual to single tuners? At least on my HR2x. Should be same/similar on the HR34, but I don't have mine yet.


Where in setup do I do that?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> guys it seems quite simple...because of the deal that Jerry K got, he prefers to handle it via PM....not everything is public knowledge....nor should it be.


Then he shouldn't have made the initial statement if he didn't want to discuss it.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Any “receiver” can be owned as long as you believe it is.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not true.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I never said they were MY questions. When you post in a forum, it's usually common courtesy to respond to questions that other members ask. Not just ignore them and keep posting.


Sorry, if you had said our questions it would have been more clear to me.

I posted that I would answer the questions in PM.

I am not sure of the rules here for posting information about purchases. Many forums do not allow such posts. I asked the dealer if I could give them referrals and he welcomed them as he is a businessman and likes selling.

So if you too would like to purchase an HR34 owned PM me. I am sure I already have pointed more people towards the deal than the dealer may have stock.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

That's fine Jerry, but if you're going to make a post about having an "owned HR34" you should expect questions and be ready to answer them (other than in a PM).



PS. You can post anything you want here about purchases/how much/where.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

johnnytex said:


> Where in setup do I do that?


If you go into the setup menu and rerun the satellite setup, you can select single or dual tuners. I'm not sure how the HR34 works in that regard, but I know you can do it with the HR2x series.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> I'm not sure how the HR34 works in that regard,


 Probably "yee, uhr, sahn, suh & woo".


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> That's fine Jerry, but if you're going to make a post about having an "owned HR34" you should expect questions and be ready to answer them (other than in a PM).
> 
> PS. You can post anything you want here about purchases/how much/where.


OK here are the answers.

As posted in two other threads including one I started myself I paid $549 and $17 shipping. Box is activated owned when it gets to me. I would not accept shipment if it were not already tested and activated.

I will not give you the dealer contact details since he is a real working person and I don't want a bunch of lookyloos just calling him up without any intention of buying.

The method I used to find an owned hr34 is one I always use to purchase anything Research Research Research. There are thousands of DirecTV Dealers. The big ones always mentioned on this sort of forum are hardly ever as friendly to consumers as the guy whose next sale means he gets to go to the grocery store on the way home instead of eating leftovers.

So you get online and start finding smaller, entreprenurial dealers who are feeding thier families on a daily basis by being customer friendly. Eventually you will find one or more that are selling what you want at a reasonable price and with great service. Great service means doing what you want.

It took me three days of casual surfing and emailing to find such a dealer. Better even than first expected.

If you or someone you know wants to try to purchase any DirecTV equipment owned, just ask. I, got a brand new HR24 owned at the same time from this great dealer.

I am not being coy here, just trying to keep my dealer from getting way too many calls. I have given contact details to eight folks from here already.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe you Jerry, I just don't know how this dealer is getting them owned. Every other dealer in existence can only supply "leased" receivers. D* doesn't even provide owned HR34's (although they can with other models).


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

When there is a will there is a way. I made a lot of money for myself and the company I worked for before retiring by finding the good deal.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> OK here are the answers.
> 
> As posted in two other threads including one I started myself I paid $549 and $17 shipping. Box is activated owned when it gets to me. I would not accept shipment if it were not already tested and activated.
> 
> ...


Jerry - Thanks for this info.

I'm a little uncomfortable reading that the receiver was delivered to you "pre-activated". Have you confirmed this receiver is on your account on the DIRECTV web site (under "My Equipment")?

Also, have you confirmed with DIRECTV that the receiver status is "owned" (not "leased")? It's one thing for the seller to say it's owned, but it's another for DIRECTV to document it as such...


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Drew2k Yes yes and yes


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If it's a pre actived owned receiver it's going to be one from the test phase or it was purchased for a commercial account.

As long as he's called ACDT and verified it's status then that's all that matters. I would suspect this is more of a one off situation than it is a dealer situation.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> I would suspect this is more of a one off situation than it is a dealer situation.


Not according to Jerry.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not doubting whathe is saying the information he may have been given. I'm doubting the information that was given.

This person may be a dealer but this is not a legitimate *dealer *sale for this piece of equipment. Now if he happens to be a dealer but sold a demo unit or something then that's another matter. Again this really doesn't matter if ACDT verified it's status and the transaction is completed. Anything else would be between the dealer and DIRECTV.


----------



## syclonedave (Aug 18, 2007)

jeremymc7 said:


> I've got 5 tuners running now over two HR and one H. The plan was to disable one tuner on each of the existing HR and then insert the HR34 giving 8 tuners.
> 
> The thought was that I had a SWiM 8 and would be fine. Now you have me wondering if I have a SWiM 5 installed or now.
> 
> SWM 5 :nono:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Very few people have SWM 5's installed. If you had one you should know because they were not installed nationally, or I should say should not have been.

With that said if you order this through DIRECTV they will not drop ship nor will they leave a SWM 8 or SWM LNB if you have more than 8 tuners.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Both the HR34 and the HR24 that I bought were brand new never opened boxes, never subscribed before I requested the dealer to activate them. I have no way for an installer to come to my home as it moves faster than they can make appointments. So the dealer took the whole system, every bit and piece from the LNB to the receivers with all the bells and whistles in between and hooked the system up in his lot. Then when everything worked as advertised he activated them on my account at my request made sure all my new programming because of HD MRV Etc was working and then boxed up the whole system and shipped it to me. Right from the get go there is no talk of beta units or commercial units or any other sort of thing. This dealer has been with DirecTV from the beginning and is exclusive to DirecTV. He does do custom theater installs as well. 

How many more HR34s can he get? I have no idea. All I need to know is that he had one for me.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> If you go into the setup menu and rerun the satellite setup, you can select single or dual tuners. I'm not sure how the HR34 works in that regard, but I know you can do it with the HR2x series.


Unfortunately, that option is not available on my HR34. Since I only have a SWM8 for now, had to cut one of my HR20's to a single tuner.


----------



## jeremymc7 (Apr 27, 2009)

johnnytex said:


> Unfortunately, that option is not available on my HR34. Since I only have a SWM8 for now, had to cut one of my HR20's to a single tuner.


This is exactly what my plan is with my HR2x when my HR34 get's here, hence the whole discussion. I don't want any recording anywhere else besides the HR34 to keep everything centralized. Good to know though just in case I run into any issues when it gets here.


----------

